# Appending - Refresh one table and not the other



## successken (Feb 3, 2018)

I am trying to improve the performance of my Power BI queries. From an SQL database I created two tables 
"Data-Historical" which is set for data pre-2018, I have also *Unchecked *both Enable Load and Include in report refresh
"Data-Current" which is set for data in 2018, I have also *Unchecked *Enable Load but *checked *Include in report refresh

At this point when I refresh data it only refreshes the "Data-Current"

I then append these two files "Data-Combined" , I have *Checked *both Enable Load and Include in report refresh, as a result I now have both current and historical refreshing.

How can I append these two files and only refresh one of them?​*<strike>
</strike>*​


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah, it’s not very good at the moment. They have a plan to fix it. 
https://ideas.powerbi.com/forums/265200-power-bi-ideas/suggestions/7288623-incremental-data-loads

the only way I can think it may work is to have 2 tables loaded, a history table and a current table. Set 5e history table so it doesn’t refresh. If you append them, then the dependent Query will be refreshed.


----------



## successken (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you for responding.

The only issue is the appended table refreshes both tables attached even if they are individually unchecked to refresh.

I believe I've come across a work around by still creating the two tables as originally described but instead of appending the table I am utilizing a "Union" table. 

Orders = UNION( 'Historical_Orders' , 'Current_Orders' )

Please let me know if there will be unintended consequences but thus far it appears to be working.


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes that is a solution, but it doubles the data loaded.  So the data will first be in 2 different tables, and also again in the merged table.  If this is not an issue, then this will work fine


----------

